# NAD: Fender '57 5E8A Tweed Twin Reissue



## Mad Manitoban (Feb 1, 2016)

Just picked up a mint Fender '57 Low Power Tweed Twin Reissue. It was too good a deal to pass up.
It's the older version with the Weber designed speakers and less desirable coupling caps.

There's a lot to like about these amps, though at 55 lbs and 24" x 20" they're not for everyone.
Handwired, 40 watts, 2x12 alnico speakers, Mercury Magnetics transformers, solid pine cab and baffle.

I'm using a DR Z Brake-Lite to get it to drive while keeping the volume manageable.
Also using a Radial ABY to jump the channels; the usual Bassman or Marshall style jump won't work with this amp.
You need to use a y-cable or ABY to engage both channels.


Not my pic:

Not my pic:


In the clip I'm playing an MJT/Warmoth Partscaster using the DiMarzio Chopper bridge PU.

Dr Z Brake-Lite SA on 3 (-8 db)
Both channels engaged in the high inputs
Volumes on 10 (of 12), tone controls all at noon


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Looks good!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I’d like it twice if I could, nice amp nice clip


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I think you prompted _at least_ 2 or 3 of the venial sins in me.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Nice amp! 

That clip gave me GAS !


----------



## Mad Manitoban (Feb 1, 2016)

At some point I'll invest in some cap upgrades. Better filtering will improve the amp, and might as well get some higher end coupling caps while I'm at it.

Obligatory gut shots.....


----------



## _Knighthawk_ (Mar 2, 2014)

The east end of the board in this reissue is a bit different than the original Fender 5E8a. 

Gorgeous amp. Love it all. I'm going to see if I can find a drawing of the reissue's circuit.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

_Knighthawk_ said:


> I'm going to see if I can find a drawing of the reissue's circuit.


http://adrsoundsense.co.uk/technical/fender/57_Twin_Amp_schematic.pdf


----------



## _Knighthawk_ (Mar 2, 2014)

jb welder said:


> http://adrsoundsense.co.uk/technical/fender/57_Twin_Amp_schematic.pdf


You got me all excited there for a minute but...


----------



## Todd MacCulloch (Mar 8, 2018)

just remove the s from the https:// and it works for me

http://adrsoundsense.co.uk/technical/fender/57_Twin_Amp_schematic.pdf


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice sounding and looking amp.

This would be a nice build project if a kit was availible.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice amp. Sounds great.


----------



## _Knighthawk_ (Mar 2, 2014)

Todd MacCulloch said:


> just remove the s from the https:// and it works for me
> 
> http://adrsoundsense.co.uk/technical/fender/57_Twin_Amp_schematic.pdf


Really awesome! Thanks.

In your humble opinion, do you think is would be a better amp/circuit than scratch building a 5E8a? I am just in the process of finalizing the bill of materials but now I am REALLY torn.


----------

